# New USA releases



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I was just looking at the RO website at the upcoming cars. They are showing the 60' boxcar with expected availability 10/31/10, the 42' tank car 11/30/10 and the 29' beer can tank car 11/30/10. Any insiders know if these dates are anywhere near accurate?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I spoke with 2 different people at USA at the ECLSTS and Ro himself said 5 months, His manager that was on the floor said they could be in the next container due in on the following Monday

But then the Strike happened at the NJ ports and all containers got held up so i dont know if they received it yet but im hopeful that they will be sooner than later.


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Where Are the Pic's from?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well its more like the end of the year if by then for any of the listed new cars. The strike has come and gone and no new cars. Later RJD


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Gah i see the end of the Conrail one..hopefully they are in for Springfield Mass big show end of January as you know this guys gonna come home with one.....


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like the 60 ft cars maybe here by years end. Later RJD


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

what ever happened to the auto loader cars?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Esppe Pete on 29 Oct 2010 06:33 PM 
Where Are the Pic's from? 

Pictures are from the Fall ECLSTS


And Kevin you cant have any Conrail units because i will have them all HE HE HE


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Biblegrove RR on 04 Nov 2010 06:25 AM 
what ever happened to the auto loader cars? 

There still in the works.

Hope Greg gets somemore pictures this weekend at the show

As Ro didnt bring it too the Fall ECLSTS


----------



## ConrailRay (Jan 2, 2008)

And Kevin you cant have any Conrail units because i will have them all HE HE HE 


I'll flip you both for'em !!  
Don't worry I've been on a big time live steam kick for the past year and half and have considered selling my modern sparky collection a few times









-Ray


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I'm also on the LS side but I'll never get rid of the sparkies. To much fun with both. Later RJD


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 04 Nov 2010 10:43 AM 
Posted By Esppe Pete on 29 Oct 2010 06:33 PM 
Where Are the Pic's from? 

Pictures are from the Fall ECLSTS


And Kevin you cant have any Conrail units because i will have them all HE HE HE











All I want is ONE boxcar....and im hopefully in the same hall again with USAT so vendor badge may beat ya to the punch there sir  hehehe


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By yutzk on 06 Nov 2010 07:11 PM 
Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 04 Nov 2010 10:43 AM 
Posted By Esppe Pete on 29 Oct 2010 06:33 PM 
Where Are the Pic's from? 

Pictures are from the Fall ECLSTS


And Kevin you cant have any Conrail units because i will have them all HE HE HE











All I want is ONE boxcar....and im hopefully in the same hall again with USAT so vendor badge may beat ya to the punch there sir  hehehe 
Yaaaaaa... I wonder how i can get one of those passes

Weres Larry O when you need him.. he he he


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Paul, Others 

Visited the SWGRS at LA Fairgrounds and Saw the SP Double Door 60footer. It look good and the coupler does woork much like thier passenger cars but with perhaps a lighter spring. They also had new color handouts for the Beer Can 29' Tanks and the 42' tanks. Road numbers 60' Box SF, SP & SP get 3 roadnumbers single door, 3 roadnumbers double door, all others two per car. Beer cans get 4 roadnumbers each except Christmas and Canadian General transport with 2. 42ft tanks all get 4 road numbers. 

USA said ecpect to see these in Jan 2011!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

A further comment on that box car, the "shock mounting" of the coupler is in the coupler housing... if you pull that off to add a Kadee, the feature looks like it goes away. The "shock mount" coupler assembly mounts on a square mounting base, and that has 4 screws. I cannot be sure of what was underneath it, but those 4 mounting screws are not in a standard Kadee layout. 

So, maybe this may change a bit in production, since they say you can put Kadees on it. 

And I got to meet Esppe Pete at the 1:1 museum!! Nice to meet you in person!!! 

Greg


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Nice to Meet you also Greg! 

I think that couple is Kadee compatible, otherwise a shank attachment would be a worthwhile change, because the shock absorbing feature works great on the passenger cars and might bee useful for a long car like the 60ft


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

My question is are the couplers at body mount height, or are they at the truck mount height like they are on the USAT streamliners?

Chuck N


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

When I talked to someone at the USA booth they said first quarter 2011 on the two tank cars and second quarter 2011 on the boxcars. I also asked them about F7's based on the existing F3's. The answer was that they are working on it. I sure would like to see some F7's.


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

Paul, that would be awesome to get F7's! I just hope they make them in the SP Black Widow paint scheme. I don't know why the USA Trains F3 Black Widow was discontinued. I have an AB set, but I've been looking for another AB set to make a prototypical ABBA consist but used they are really expensive and hard to find.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Ben,
I know they have been thinking about it for a few years now. The idea they had is to make the fan sections removable so that different fan sizes could be offered depending on model. I think that some consumer input to USA might help push it along. It really would not be that hard for them to produce. I just don't like the chicken wire look on the F3's.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

But thats the way F3s looked and I think it looks good. I'd even like to see an FT unit due to the different style of side grill. F7 would be nice also. Later RJD


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Is the beer can tank car prototypical? I can't find anything on it.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes they are. Many a car ran in the 70s as such. I even built one for my HO RR years ago. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Their still around today

I see them in trains passing thru once a week or so

ADM mostly


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Anything from them re: 60ft.+ flats or gondolas !? 


I like boxcars but ya would think that long flats and gondolas, where enduser can detail them further with loads would have more "marketplace" appeal !


IMHO, 
doug c


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, with the 60' box cars, the two new tankers, and the auto carriers, I think it will be a couple of years before anything else new. 

Traditionally box cars have outsold flats and gondolas. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe they have sold more in the box cars since they do not offer the larger flats or gons, but if you do not bring out a nice 60 ft flat or gon how can we tell if they sell any worse than another type of car. I'm sure there is a demand for these cars as non are available so who is to say they will not sell. Later RJD.


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Anything found behind a SD70 on today's rails will easily sell in the market.

While there are a few individuals that build single trains there are more and more individuals collecting particular rolling stock to simulate the operational potential of large scale trains. If only to mimic railfaning you can't simply rely on a fleet of container cars. Auto-racks, covered hoppers, the new tank cars, all these fit that bill. There are more potentials out there, they just haven't been molded yet.


I myself would like to see a modern switcher like an EMD MP15DC.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Yea the MP15AC. Big modern switcher that some roads used for road engines. Getting off topic but I needed to second the idea.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

The conversation i had with Charles Sr last week he said, We will be laying off the Engines for a while and consentrating on rolling stock.

We have 7 new pieces in the pipe line.









Now i only counted 5 so far

So it will be interresting to find out what the other 2 pieces will be..









I for one would think a 50 or 60ft more modern flat car or gondola car should sell well.

The 40 ft flats and gondolas out there now are old and played out

Ive been working with a member of this forum to cast a few 53ft cars

But a RTR car would be sweet as my time is very limited to build kits


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

I agree we do need more rolling stock. However very few railroads still operate NW2 and S4 switchers. While none of the big boys operate little switchers now days. Union pacific still has 102 MP15DC in operation, Alaska railroad has a few and Wisconsin Southern still operates a couple. The need for a late model switcher is something I assume is in the works just on hold for the moment.

I would love a 53 foot gondola, not only does it play the part in the railroad, but can be filled with almost anything creating endless possibilities on your railroad. 


Although I shouldn't forget the GP9's place in today's railroad.


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

I'll throw in for a MP15 AC or DC ! I think 1/29 has enough older switchers. LOnger flats in a muliti pack would also be on my wish list. I alo need some heavy flats for all of those die cast 1/32 scale tanks, Bradleys and other military toy I've been collecting! Anyone else have them and need those flats?


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Posted By Esppe Pete on 18 Nov 2010 04:50 PM 
I'll throw in for a MP15 AC or DC ! I think 1/29 has enough older switchers. LOnger flats in a muliti pack would also be on my wish list. I alo need some heavy flats for all of those die cast 1/32 scale tanks, Bradleys and other military toy I've been collecting! Anyone else have them and need those flats? 
Although it doesn't fit my particular railroad per say, I'd love to simulate the WSOR's rail service to Osh Kosh Trucks, that would be a cool operation to model.

Aside from that I agree any model railroad isn't complete without a military equipment movement. 

In that respect a TTX flat or even an 85' TOFC or Spine car may already be in the works as they truely are universal to all railroads of today. And like previously mentioned 52' gondolas are a must. I'm curious to see what USA releases.

I have a bad feeling we may not see as much longer equipment as we desire. We have to keep in mind that most backyard pikes still utilize 5' radius curves if not less.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

"...I for one would think a 50 or 60ft more modern flat car or gondola car should sell well." 

So we actually have 'seconder'







as i had brought this up the previous day, will USAT now listen ?!


doug c


----------



## RRwannabe (Jan 20, 2009)

An M-15 would be cool but as far as modern switcher Id like to see some type of new gen-set locomotive. A track-mobile would be awsome too. As far as rolling stock, long flats and trailers to go on them(like the aristo road railer trailers). longer gondolas would be nicee as well just to change it up.


----------

